# Kitchen cabinet organization help?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

just moved into a new house and having some trouble organizing a few cabinets.

I'm trying to be really good about keeping things well organized and uncluttered.

the first is a deep (2 ft) full height cabinet:








it is a bit too narrow for larger sheet pans or use for pantry items because of its depth - i don't want stuff getting shoved into the back, and forgotten about. so far, the bottom seems good for appliance storage, but the rest, not sure..

The second cabinet is an upper diagonal corner cabinet - it has these odd trapezoid corners where things can get lost in, and is also very deep:









Any suggestions on how to make efficient, but uncluttered use of these spaces?


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

I would use the tall cabinet for a broom ,dustpan and other cleaning stuff. 
the corner one with crazy corners, see if you can fit a carousel on the shelves and perhaps store spice containers on those.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The bottom part of the big cupboard would make a great pantry with the addition of some slide out shelves which are not that expensive and easy to install. If you do not need it for broom and vacuum storage. The upper cabinet could be useful for large pans and canning equipment that is not used all the time since you would need a step stool. 

The upper corner cabinet in my kitchen is where I keep all of my good dishes and serving dishes and even glassware as these items are not used often. We downsized by giving away our china cabinet. Again I access these items with a stepping stool so no problem when they are needed.

The fact that you have two electric plugs right there in the corner is actually a great place to keep the small electric items you use all the time.


----------



## cleaning (May 11, 2020)

That looks really really good, wow!!


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Slide out shelves.

Jeff


----------



## rhettsalloum (11 mo ago)

it seems to me that the cabinets look very nice, I would like to have them in my kitchen


----------



## timstannard24 (11 mo ago)

If I were you, I would just repaint these cabinets


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

timstannard24 said:


> If I were you, I would just repaint these cabinets


???????
The op asked about organizing, not decorating. Maybe they like the color of their cabinets.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

timstannard24 said:


> If I were you, I would just repaint these cabinets


There should really be laws against paint happy people.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate painted cabinets. I have lived with ugly cabinets for years because, IMO, painting wood cabinets only makes them uglier. Metal cabinets are meant to be painted but most DIY people mess them up really bad too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like real wood.


----------

